# Chicken breast temp plateau?



## Learch2112 (May 14, 2018)

Hi all...new to the hobby. Been doing a ton of research before I dipped my toe and got hooked after one cook. My question is, I’ve read about large pieces of meat hitting a plateau around 150 degrees...wait it out and it will rise. I was smoking a fairly large breast over the weekend and sure enough internal temp stalled right around 150. Cooker temp was a steady 245-250 and had been for a couple of hours?  It eventually got to 167...is this normal for poultry?  Don’t know if I’m doing something wrong. Thanks!!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 14, 2018)

If you were truly cooking at the temps you say you were your doing nothing wrong. Is that the temp the gauge on the smoker told you? Or do you have another thermo (maverick or equivalent) that told you that? Some larger pieces of meat stall. I can’t say I’ve had a chicken breast stall on me for hours but who knows. The temp is the temp. As long as your smoker temp and meat temp are accurate your all good. 

Good luck with your new hobby
Scott


----------



## Learch2112 (May 14, 2018)

I do have a remote system...one probe at the grate, one in the meat. And double checked meat temp with a hand held instant read. Thanks for the reply...just want to make sure I wasn’t screwing up somehow.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 14, 2018)

Although hours of stall is unusual for chicken breast. The very often " enhanced " Birdzilla 16+oz chicken breasts are so full of water that some amount of stall is possible smoking low and slow...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2018)

Boy that is a first for me, I have never heard of a stall with a chicken breast.
You just learn something new everyday on here!
Al


----------



## Learch2112 (May 14, 2018)

After reading your reply JJ I think I left one piece of info out...I did brine for a couple of hours before putting in the smoker. Could this have an effect on the cook?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 14, 2018)

Learch2112 said:


> After reading your reply JJ I think I left one piece of info out...I did brine for a couple of hours before putting in the smoker. Could this have an effect on the cook?



Oh Yeah...The Stall starts when the meat gets warm enough for evaporation to start. Just like you cool off when you sweat and it evaporates, the meat cools or atleast does not get any hotter until some moisture escapes. Add EXTRA moisture with brines or injections and you get a longer stall. An unfortunate trade off for the flavor and juiciness brines bring to the party...JJ


----------



## Learch2112 (May 14, 2018)

Thanks JJ...totally makes sense.


----------

